# Advice for drip pan....please



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

i just bought a new stack smoker and it, strangely, doesnt have a drip pan.  The outside dimensions of the legs are 18x21.  Initially, I was thinking of getting a pan the whole thing would sit inside but that is hard to find what i want in those dimensions and I thought that it will get the legs messy.  If it drips, I assume it will drip from the tube/cylinder where the flame is, since that is the lowest spot on the smoker.  This made me think that all I need to do is put a pan under it but not so large that the feet sit inside the pan.  I am attaching a pic of the base so you can let me know what you think.  (My old smoker had a tiny drip pan but lots of oil and grease got all over my patio and it's a mess.)   Thanks for your response.  
	

		
			
		

		
	

View attachment 443942
View attachment 443942


----------



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

Sorry, not sure why it is posting the pic twice.  I tried deleting one but they both deleted.


----------



## radioguy (May 5, 2020)

Try local home supply store.  Look for a hot water tank pan.  Maybe that  would work for you.

RG


----------



## gary s (May 5, 2020)

Google the dimensions for a pan and see what comes up, Probably something that will work

Gary


----------



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

I'm trying to find out if the entire smoker needs to sit inside the pan or if I can just put one under the smoker that is large enough to cover the are of that lower area.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 5, 2020)

You can use disposable aluminum pans until you find out what size works best your smoker.

Just my .02 

Chris


----------



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> You can use disposable aluminum pans until you find out what size works best your smoker.
> 
> Just my .02
> 
> Chris



The entire smoker doesnt need to sit inside the pan does it?


----------



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

radioguy said:


> Try local home supply store.  Look for a hot water tank pan.  Maybe that  would work for you.
> 
> RG
> 
> View attachment 443946


The entire smoker doesnt need to sit in the pan does it?  Just the area where grease is likely to drip?


----------



## gmc2003 (May 5, 2020)

Ok so your talking an external pan - correct? Then all you need is something that will catch whatever drips out of your grease hole/slit. If your looking to protect your deck. Then Home-Depot or Lowe's should sell a BBQ mat that can be placed under your smoker or grill. It should protect it from grease or falling ash. Sorry I can't see your pictures - I'm getting an error when I click on them.

Chris


----------



## BigW. (May 5, 2020)

I'd lean towards small pan or bucket just where the grease is likely drip.  I use a small paper lined bucket for my pellet smoker which makes clean out easy.


----------



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> Ok so your talking an external pan - correct? Then all you need is something that will catch whatever drips out of your grease hole/slit. If your looking to protect your deck. Then Home-Depot or Lowe's should sell a BBQ mat that can be placed under your smoker or grill. It should protect it from grease or falling ash. Sorry I can't see your pictures - I'm getting an error when I click on them.
> 
> Chris


Oh, sorry about that.  Not sure why.  Basically, it is a vertical smoker and the area where the flame is, is a tube that hangs down a few inches from the bottom of the smoker.  It looks like all the grease will run there, which seems insane to me.  I dont even see an easy way to clean it.  Here is the link to Lowes website.  There is a 360 view where you can see it.  https://www.lowes.com/pd/LANDMANN-U...l-Smoker-Common-34-in-Actual-43-in/1000782712


----------



## gmc2003 (May 5, 2020)

In that case a coffee or soup can should work. You may want to see if you can somehow put an internal drip pan into smoker without adversely affecting it's performance. Someone on site should have a smoker similar to yours and hopefully they'll chime in. On my WSM I just cover my water pan with aluminum foil to catch the drippings. Makes for easy cleanup.

Chris


----------



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

gmc2003 said:


> In that case a coffee or soup can should work. You may want to see if you can somehow put an internal drip pan into smoker without adversely affecting it's performance. Someone on site should have a smoker similar to yours and hopefully they'll chime in. On my WSM I just cover my water pan with aluminum foil to catch the drippings. Makes for easy cleanup.
> 
> Chris


OK.  That might be how it's designed to work since the water pan covers the whole interior width and depth of the smoker above the wood chips and below the meat.  Thank you for your help.


----------



## Braz (May 5, 2020)

To post a picture use the  "ATTACH FILES"  button at the bottom of the posting window.


----------



## gmc2003 (May 5, 2020)

Braz said:


> To post a picture use the  "ATTACH FILES"  button at the bottom of the posting window.



I just drag them into my thread from my camera. 

Chris


----------



## chopsaw (May 5, 2020)

It show a water pan , that I would think doubles as a catch pan . Look at the parts list in the book . Maybe you're missing a part .


----------



## Bearcarver (May 5, 2020)

rob gebby said:


> The entire smoker doesnt need to sit inside the pan does it?




I would get one big enough to catch the grease that's been staining your Patio.

Bear


----------



## rob gebby (May 5, 2020)

Braz said:


> To post a picture use the  "ATTACH FILES"  button at the bottom of the posting window.


I thought I did.  When I put the post together, it showed the picture...twice by the way.  I dont know why it isnt working.  EDIT:  I looked at the post window.  I think I hit "insert image".


----------



## chopsaw (May 6, 2020)

rob gebby said:


> , I was thinking of getting a pan the whole thing would sit inside


If you watch the video ,, at 30 seconds it shows the water tray / drip pan in the second drawer from the bottom , over the heat source .


----------



## rob gebby (May 6, 2020)

chopsaw said:


> If you watch the video ,, at 30 seconds it shows the water tray / drip pan in the second drawer from the bottom , over the heat source .


I figured that out from what others said, however it seems grease will still get on the walls and run down the inside walls to get in the bottom but I will monitor it and see what happens.


----------

